# Musselman Wrench



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2020)

If you have a Musselman coaster brake, this is the big cone wrench needed to make final adjustment with lock-nut.
Not mine; copy/paste.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=284117734889
Vintage Musselman Universal Bicycle Wrench​Condition: Used

Price: US $11.00

Delivery in 4 days  Ships from United States





Shipping: $4.00 Standard Shipping
Item location: Newton, Iowa, United States
Ships to: United States and many other countries


----------

